# Seerosenausaat



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Feb. 2013)

Hi,

hab mir ja neulich ein paar Sämereien bestellt und dabei mir neben Nelumbo lutea, Nelumbo nucifera, Neptunia plena auch mal Samen von Nympaea capensis mitbestellt. 

Letzte Woche hab ich die Samen in einer Haribobox befüllt mit der Erde eines lehmigen Maulwurfhaufens und keine 2cm Wasserstand ausgestreut (schwammen zum Teil 2 Tage bis sie sich richtig mit Wasser vollgesogen hatten und absanken) und diese dann im 25-26 Grad warmen Aquarium direkt unter dem Leuchtbalken schwimmen lassen.

Vor 3 Tagen erschienen die ersten winzigen, grasähnlichen Keimblätter, heute entrollten sich die ersten ovalen Seerosenblättchen

Als nächstes heißt es dann den Wasserstand nach und nach mit dem Wachstum erhöhen



Fotos 

Keimblatt was die Wasseroberfläche durchstößt (die dunkle Spitze ca. in Bildmitte, neben dem "Wattwurmhäufchen"

die ersten Seerosenblättchen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hallo Frank!
Ist ja toll !!!
Geht es im Teich auch von allein? Wenn man die erste Blüte dran-und absinken lässt?Irgend wie geht es doch in der Natur auch!
Muss die Temperatur so hoch sein?
Bis jetzt sind meine Seerosen immer aus den Pflanzkörben "gekrabbelt",aber das hat wohl nichts mit Vermehrung zu tun.
Nur noch eine Frage geht es mit __ tropische Seerosen auch, dann bräuchte man sie nicht so aufwendig zu Überwintern!?

LG Ron!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hi Ron,

hier die Nymphaea capensis ist ja eine aus dem tropischen Afrika, die braucht es halt warm. (da waren Keimtemperaturen zwischen 22-26 Grad angegeben)

Die meißten Seerosen (vor allem die von Marliac) im Teich sind ja Hybriden und setzen keine/kaum Samen an. Ansonsten können ausgestreute Samen aber auch schon mal im Teich auskeimen

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hallo,

die modernen winterharten Seerosen können sich überwiegend über Samen vermehren. Die Marliac-Sorten können es deswegen nicht, weil Marliac nur sterile Sorten auf den Markt gebracht hat um das Monopol in der Seerosenzucht zu behalten. 

Bei winterharten Seerosen darf der Samen vor der Aussaat niemals austrocknen und muss unbedingt in Wasser gelagert werden. Der Samen von tropischen Seerosen erträgt dagegen das Austrocknen problemlos.

Egal ob es sich um winterharte oder __ tropische Seerosen handelt, die Aussaat ist niemals eine Möglichkeit um die jeweilige Sorte zu vermehren. Das Resultat der Aussaat sind nämlich echte Kinder der beteiligten Eltern und keine identischen Klone. Das heißt sie sind ihren Eltern nicht ähnlicher als menschliche Kinder ihren Eltern ähnlich sind, und in keinem Fall mit ihnen identisch.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hi Werner,

gut das sich der Fachmann hier gemeldet hat. 
So ganz "impotent" scheinen Marliac-Sorten aber auch nicht zu sein. Ich hatte ja fast 20 Jahre ne mächtige "Attraktion" im Teich. Nach ein paar Jahren im Teich tauchten 2 weißblühende Seerosen zwischen ihrem Laub auf. Die beiden "wilden" konnten sich eigentlich nur aus Samen entwickelt haben. Naturbestände von Seerosen gibts bei mir in der weitern Umgebung nämlich keine - nur massig __ Teichrosen in der Lahn, einen Sameneintrag per Luftpost konnte man daher wohl eher ausschließen)
Bin mal gespannt was da bei der N. capensis Aussaat für Blütenfarben/-formen rauskommen werden (wenn ich sie denn bis zur Blühfähigkeit hochbekomme). Das Sämlinge von Sorten meißt nicht sortenrein ausfallen weiß ich - hab in den letzten 20 Jahren ja schon ein paar hundert Pflanzenarten aus Samen gezogen. Ich laß mich von Aussaaten gerne überraschen - sind manchmal richtige Überaschungseier (sonst würde ich ja demnächst auch keine erneuten Nelumboaussaatversuche starten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hallo,

von '__ Attraction' sind mindestens vier verschiedene Typen auf dem Markt, d.h. es ist überhaupt nicht mehr klar welche davon die echte ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hi,

kleines Update

die Kapseerosen sind am wachsen, die Blätter werden mehr

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

und wieder ein paar Tage später 

(die beiden zapfenförmigen Knollen mit dem rötlichen Laubaustrieb sind übriges auch ein Mitglied der Nymphaeaceae; 
Barcleya longifolia - eine rein submers wachsendes Mitglied der Seerosengewächse mit bis zu 40-50cm langen schmalen Blättern und orchideenhaften Blüten. Sollten eigentlich schon in größere Töpfe eingepflanzt sein, doch die ganzen Maulwurfshaufen im Gartern sind das WE über natürlich unter ner dicken Schneeschicht verschwunden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hallo Frank
Barcleya longifolia braucht doch aber mindestens 24°C zur Hälterung ! ? 
Hast du die trotzdem im Teich ?  Wenn ja , wie überwinterst du die ? Treibst du die jedes Jahr neu ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hi Andre,

wo steht denn das die mal in den Teich sollen:smoki

Die Barcleya bleiben schön im Aquarium (da schwimmt die Schale mit den Seerosensämlinge ja auch drin rum)

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Dein letzter Post läßt darauf schließen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Dein letzter Post läßt darauf schließen!



Hi,

tja, das kommt halt davon wenn man schon mal schreibt bevor die Frage kommt: "Was sind denn das für komische Tannenzapfen" (Mann ist ja tagsüber unterweges und kann dann mitunter nicht gleich Antworten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2013)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hi,

das letzte Update:

fast alle Seerosensämlinge haben sich in den letzen 2 Tagen verabschiedet:shock. Die Blätter wurden innerhalb weniger Std. braun, durchsichtig und zerfielen. Gibt auch keinen Neutrieb aus den Wurzeln (dafür sind nun massenhaft "Nematoden" - ganz dünne, weiße Würmchen - in der Saatbox - ob die aber was mir dem absterben zu tun haben kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich hoffe die Nelumbosaat demnächst läuft besser

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Schade, habe ein ähnlichen Versuch am Laufen. Habe mir im letzten Frühjahr mal "Winterharte __ blaue Seerosen" Samen bei einem E-Bay-händler gekauft. Das mit dem Winterhart sehe ich jetzt nach dem ich mich hier bischen Schlau gelesen habe schon etwas mit ??? 
Egal. Habe die den ganzen Sommer in einem Fererokasten mit Deckel auf der Fensterbank....rührte sich nix. Sind ohne Bodengrund da drinne. Im Herbst habe ich noch mal ein neues Tütchen dazu gestreut. Dann ist die Box unter eine Aquarienabdeckung gewandert. Der Samen wurde Trocken verschickt was auch wohl falsch ist.

Gestern habe ich ein Blatt und ein paar Haarwurzeln bei einer Sammenkapsel gesehen. Habe eigendlich nicht mehr daran geglaubt, weil sich um die Samen Schimmelpolster gebildet haben. Auf jedenfal habe ich den einen Samen in einen Wasserflaschendeckel als Topf mit Füllsand in der Box gelassen. Wenn ich nun lese das bei dir alle Samen nach wenigen Wochen vergangen sind besteht wenig Hoffnung bei mir was. 

Seerosen sollen ja eher in Lehmboden. Sollte sich wieder erwarten noch ein Pflänzchen rühren werde ich es dann mit Lehmboden versuchen. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das man diesen in der Micowelle steriler machen soll. Alles Leben kann so zwar nicht zerstötten aber deine "Nematoden" hätte es vielleicht erwischen können. So als Tipp, ob es was bringt kann ich nicht sagen.

Naja, drücke mir die Daumen das etwas aus meinen einzelnen Pflänzchen wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hi Totto,

das mit den trockenen Samen verschicken ist bei den tropischen Nymphaea-Arten eher kein Problem (schrieb Werner ja auch schon), man weiß aber halt nie wie bzw. wie lange die schon irgendwo rumlagen

ohne Bodengrund, nur in nem kleinen Plastikbecken mit Deckel draußen auf der Fensterbank schwimmend/liegend dürfte nicht klappen. Die Temperaturwechsel sind in so einer geringen Wassermenge zu extrem (vor allem wenn da die Sonne draufscheint werden die Samen totgekocht). Auch die Samen werden nach dem absinken bei den doch sehr kleinen Seerosensamen erst mal ne winzige Wurzel ins Substrat austreiben und dann ihre lineraren Keimblättchen (die bei den N. capensis auch kaum erkennbar waren)

Bei meiner letzten Saatgutbestellung bei Sunshine-Seeds hab ich mir neben div. Passiflora, 5 staudigen Sumpfhibiskusarten und einigen anderen wärmeliebenden Sumpfpflanzen auch wieder ne Portion Samen tropischer Seerosen mitkommen lassen.
Die werden die Tage wieder im Schälchen im Aquarium die Runden drehen . Mal schauen wie es dismal läuft denn nur Versuch macht kluch

"winterharte" werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal probieren können. Ich hatte ja im Oktober an meiner "__ Rosennymphe" ne Frucht gefunden und diese sich in nem Schälchen zersetzen und ihre Samen ausstreuen lassen. Die Samen stehen noch im Kühlschrank rum

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hallo,

ich säe __ tropische Seerosen zwischen Mitte März und Mitte April aus. Vorher ist ungünstig weil es immer noch zu dunkel ist. Später ist auch ungünstig, weil man sonst zum Weiterkultivieren der Jungpflanzen viel Platz in einem beheizten Becken braucht. In meinem Zeitfenster ausgesät passt das Tageslicht schon, und wenn es dann ans Weiterkultivieren der Jungpflanzen geht, haben sich die Becken im Gewächshaus auch ohne Heizung schon genügend erwärmt. 

Bei winterharten Seerosen mache ich die Aussaat im Oktober oder November. Früher sollte man nicht säen, sonst hat man noch vor dem Winter Sämlinge und kaum eine Chance die lebend über den Winter zu bringen. In der Natur keimen die Seerose auch erst im Frühling. Der Same scheint eine kalte Ruhephase im Wasser zu benötigen. Ohne keimen bei weitem nicht so viele Samen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei winterharten Seerosen mache ich die Aussaat im Oktober oder November. Früher sollte man nicht säen, sonst hat man noch vor dem Winter Sämlinge und kaum eine Chance die lebend über den Winter zu bringen. In der Natur keimen die Seerose auch erst im Frühling. Der Same scheint eine kalte Ruhephase im Wasser zu benötigen. Ohne keimen bei weitem nicht so viele Samen.



Hi Werner,

die Samen die ich an meiner "__ Rosennymphe" ernten konnte stehen zur Stratifikation schon seit Oktober im wassergefüllten Schälchen im Kühlschrank rum. Vor Mitte März wollte ich die auch nicht in ein lehmiges Substrat aussäen

Weißt Du als Seerosenfachmann ob div. Nematoden Seerosensämlinge schädigen können? 

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hallo Frank,

solche Nematoden gibt es tatsächlich, aber sie sollten in Europa nicht auftreten. Die Einfuhrkontrollen für Seerosen sind inzwischen recht streng und es wird auch auf diese Nematoden kontrolliert (sie schädigen ganz massiv die Reisernte). Wenn Du Lehm verwendest, der nicht aus einem Seerosenteich kommt, dann solltest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Der Zeitpunkt der Keimung ist mir derzeit egal. Ich freue mich das da doch noch was von geworden ist. Pflanze soll ja doch wohl erst mal ins Aquarium. Ich hoffe nur das es mir nicht so geht wie Frank. Das das Pflänzchen wieder Wegstirbt.

Also, Ihr sagt Lehmboden ist zwingend. 

Das Plastikbecken ist natürlich nicht draußen gewesen. Ich ca. die Hälfte der Samen auch in Lehmboden draußen über den Sommer, da ist nix von geworden. 

Deshalb freue ich mich das da von der zweiten Gruppe wohl was kommt. Kann natürlich jetzt auch noch von der Ersten sein.


----------



## Annett (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Seerosenausaat*

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal N.tetragona in puren Lehm mit Sand vermischt ausgesät.
Nematoden oder solche Sachen gab es nicht, dafür gingen hier und da mal andere Samen auf.
Leider habe ich es nicht übers Herz gebracht, die Sämlinge irgendwann zu vereinzeln. Stattdessen stellte ich die Saatschalen in den Teich und düngte die Pflänzchen mit Düngekegeln. Letztes Jahr blühten einige Exemplare nachdem ich erneut gedüngt hatte.


----------

